

Ask PG: Can we have another bar to mourn the passing of Dennis Ritchie - zoowar


======
azal
Already there, aren't you able to see it ?

~~~
zoowar
Isn't that left over from Steve Jobs passing?

~~~
staunch
I don't think you lower a flag, that's already at half-staff, to quarter-
staff.

